# checkerd flag raceway



## RACER TIM (Dec 8, 2008)

hello onroad racers.
like to let every one know we are racing this saturday.
may give out a set of tires to the winner. we are running 13.5 5400 lipo
4wd cars rubber or foams
for more info contack 912-614-0567
[email protected]

racer tim


----------

